# Having Fun with the new Firepit



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

My old pit finally gave out.  It had a lot of ricks burned through it.  This is a foot smaller but it has a grill grate and for $80 said what the heck.  Glad I did as everything worked out good.  Plenty of room for good fire.  The grill grate worked great.  Was almost afraid to cook these Fire Cracker sausages as been in freezer long time but they where really good. 












Made some peach hobo pie's.  These are better than regular pie's.  I have great memories using these as a kid with family and friends.  I think the best one ever made was with Sloppy Joe left overs but work great to make pizza's.  The round ones I use for pie as it seals really good and the square one for sandwiches.  That grate worked great just laying them on it instead of laying on top coals. 



















Got plenty of wood delivered.







I got one of those Block Rocker's from Sams many years ago and still works really good.  Great sound and holds charge for months.  Goes about 60 hours on a charge.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 4, 2022)

Nice - I love the hobo pies.  I used to make them a lot as a kid with cast iron pie irons in a campfire.  My wife's parents have a cottage in Michigan that we go to every summer, with camp fires often enough.  My wife and her family had never heard of the cast iron pie irons until I bought some last year.  Pizzas for dinner and cherry pies for dessert -- kids loved them.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Nice - I love the hobo pies.  I used to make them a lot as a kid with cast iron pie irons in a campfire.  My wife's parents have a cottage in Michigan that we go to every summer, with camp fires often enough.  My wife and her family had never heard of the cast iron pie irons until I bought some last year.  Pizzas for dinner and cherry pies for dessert -- kids loved them.


Michigan where I grew up.  Many camp outs with these.  They where usually pizza's.  I was wanting cherry but did not have any but the peach just might have been better.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 4, 2022)

Nice little pit ya have Brian! Man I haven't made those for years! Of course if I tried now I'd probably try to figure out how to make a hot beef sandwich and top with gravy when done!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 4, 2022)

Nice fire pit Brian , and sausages, but I would shove down a couple Peach pies

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

If search for 30 Inch Fire Pits for Outside with Grill Outdoor Wood Burning Firepit will see several with differ names but all look a like.  Walmart has for $88 right now.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks like a great time! Open flame and food!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2022)

Nice fire pit Brian!
I bet a nice thick ribeye would sure taste good over an open fire!
As a matter of fact it does, I do it all the time!
Al


----------



## normanaj (Jan 4, 2022)

I miss my Weber firepit. Got close to 15 years out of it. I almost cried when I found out Weber discontinued it,I've never been able to find one that compares.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice little pit ya have Brian! Man I haven't made those for years! Of course if I tried now I'd probably try to figure out how to make a hot beef sandwich and top with gravy when done!
> 
> Ryan


Sounds like been to long.



DRKsmoking said:


> Nice fire pit Brian , and sausages, but I would shove down a couple Peach pies
> 
> David


Thanks.  They good for sure.



bauchjw said:


> That looks like a great time! Open flame and food!


Thanks it was fun



SmokinAl said:


> Nice fire pit Brian!
> I bet a nice thick ribeye would sure taste good over an open fire!
> As a matter of fact it does, I do it all the time!
> Al


That sounds great.  I will be putting that on the menu soon!



normanaj said:


> I miss my Weber firepit. Got close to 15 years out of it. I almost cried when I found out Weber discontinued it,I've never been able to find one that compares.


My last one was $99 dollar one and had it over 10 years.  I thought about finding some kind of plate to put in this but for the price guess just use it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 4, 2022)

Sweet fire pit for sure!  I think me and my friends made about every combination of hobo pipe you could think of.....right down to hot PB&J, spam and eggs, apple, cherry, peach, brown sugar and butter, bananas, ham & cheese, steak eggs & cheese, hot dogs and cheese....oh and just plain spam no bread.........we called it a spam samich.....lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice fire pit Brian!
> I bet a nice thick ribeye would sure taste good over an open fire!
> As a matter of fact it does, I do it all the time!
> Al


I think going to fire up the pit tomorrow.  You think a 2" thick ribeye would cook OK over open fire?  Was planning smoker to 125 but this would be funner.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think going to fire up the pit tomorrow.  You think a 2" thick ribeye would cook OK over open fire?  Was planning smoker to 125 but this would be funner.



Looking forward to pictures of the steak cook Brian.  Nice looking pit you've got there.


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 22, 2022)

Would walk a mile for one of those Hobo pies!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think going to fire up the pit tomorrow.  You think a 2" thick ribeye would cook OK over open fire?  Was planning smoker to 125 but this would be funner.


Open fire definitely!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2022)

I vote fire pit. . .


----------



## bbqjefff (May 3, 2022)

There really is nothing like an open fire. I love my firepit. I still need to cook some tomahawks on it. I love sitting around the fire with some beers. Good times!


----------



## tx smoker (May 3, 2022)

Excellent Brian, both the food and the fact that you're liking the new pit. Always great to hear that somebody is enjoying the fruits of their labor, and you sure seem to be making the best of your retirement    So when are we gonna see some fish posts???

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 3, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Excellent Brian, both the food and the fact that you're liking the new pit. Always great to hear that somebody is enjoying the fruits of their labor, and you sure seem to be making the best of your retirement    So when are we gonna see some fish posts???
> 
> Robert


Now if I could only find a women to share it with  Made mistake of taking boat out today. Was show 10 mph winds but was more like 25 from north! Man that was miserable.


----------



## Nefarious (May 3, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My old pit finally gave out.  It had a lot of ricks burned through it.
> 
> View attachment 520984
> 
> ...


Just hope there is a space between the wood and your house.  If the wood is there for any length of time and leaning against the house, the siding will deteriorate.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 3, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> So when are we gonna see some fish posts???


Man my Buddy was catching the small mouth couple days ago while I could not get one.  I not been having any luck.


----------



## jcam222 (May 3, 2022)

Looks awesome. I’m going to add one of those soon. A friend cooks on one similar often. She got it on Amazon.


----------

